# Scientific Error In The GGS



## Amardeep (Mar 13, 2006)

Sath shri Akal

i am very interessted in science as i am a science student, and as the GGS contains correct scientefic theories , it has made me hunger more for the GGS ...

but today i read this.

Page 396, Line 4
ਦਸੀ ਮਾਸੀ ਹੁਕਮਿ ਬਾਲਕ ਜਨਮੁ ਲੀਆ ॥
दसी मासी हुकमि बालक जनमु लीआ ॥
dasee maasee hukam baalak janam lee-aa.
In the tenth month, by the Lord's Order, the *baby* has been born.
*Guru Arjan Dev* 



modern science says that babies are born after 9 months..

isent this a error then in the GGS?


----------



## Lionchild (Mar 13, 2006)

Amardeep said:
			
		

> Page 396, Line 4
> ਦਸੀ ਮਾਸੀ ਹੁਕਮਿ ਬਾਲਕ ਜਨਮੁ ਲੀਆ ॥
> दसी मासी हुकमि बालक जनमु लीआ ॥
> dasee maasee hukam baalak janam lee-aa.
> ...



Close enough though Amardeep, and besides, at the time the SGGs was written, there was probably baby's being born on the 10 month, it could possibly even be the ideal time anyways.

I don't think it's a good idea to point out or put the guru under scrutiny like this.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## drkhalsa (Mar 13, 2006)

Amardeep said:
			
		

> Sath shri Akal
> 
> i am very interessted in science as i am a science student, and as the GGS contains correct scientefic theories , it has made me hunger more for the GGS ...
> 
> ...


 

Dear Brother Amardeep ji


First I would like to deal with your query about the Birth of child 

Normal gestation period of Human is 280 days in case of normal pregnancy which exactly comes out to be 9 months and 7 days 

And it means that child should always be born in the 10 month  ( after completion of 9 month)

I hope this would solve your query

Now dear brother I would like to advise you with help pf my little brain and understanding given by the Akal
that Gurbani is not meant to be taken as literal wriring which you keep on trying and testing with scientific beleifs instead the mesage given should be contemplated 

This also differentiate us fron muslim veiw of literal interpretation of turah , kuran   
And also such physiologic processes in human body do undergo changes with period of time ( several hundered years ) just for example the age of sexual maturity has changed significantly over the last few decade

Dan Guru Granth Sahib talks to human soul/spirit and not the human body as understood by me 

I could be wrong in my views and suggestions so just take what ever you like ans leave the rest 

May Akal bless You


Jatinder Singh


----------



## 21khalsa13 (Mar 13, 2006)

this is easily sorted by considering whether talking about lunar or solar months. lunar months 28 days, solar are longer. in these terms it is in the 10th month


----------



## Amardeep (Mar 13, 2006)

thanks for your answers...
well if a woman is pregnant for 9 months and 7 days, then the quote should be scienticicaly correct..

there are two ways on reading a script..
the spiritual way where u read the message in the text.
and the theorotical way where u analyse the text..


i do both...


----------



## WGJKKWGJKF (Mar 14, 2006)

WAHEGURU JI KA KHALSA WAHEGURU JI KI FATEH

Just realised what ive just written has already been mentioned above... so ive edited lol

WAHEGURU JI KA KHALSA WAHEGURU JI KI FATEH


----------



## hps62 (Mar 15, 2006)

Dear brother 

the answer to the  query is very simple

lunar months
9 months and 7 days for a term baby
a posterm baby
babies born in high speed vehichles can have pthenomenon of  " Time dilation " under Uncle Einstein's theory.
Future evolved species.

All can  explain it.

Sikhs have an implicit  faith in science.

SSAKAL
WGKWGF


luv
hps62


----------



## Prabjyot Kaur (Mar 15, 2006)

Total pregnancy is 40 weeks as per gestational age method, week one begins with the first day of mother's menstrual period....that makes it 10 months. Even if we leave 2 weeks before the day of conception, still the full-term baby is born in 10th month, after completeing 9 months.


----------



## Sher_Singh (Mar 20, 2006)

Science is wrong...i was born in the 7th month


----------



## bss12 (Apr 7, 2006)

I was born after ten months not including the periods and stuff a full ten months and ten days. It doesnt really matter some babies were born in 5 or 6 months. If you read guru granth saib ji you have to take it as god's word. You cannot read gurbai with a scientific mind. The facts will never match. Wherever science is you cannot be religious. it is better to not read then read with a scientific mind. You will get no benefit and u will get paap for questioning guru jis word. It is hard for many but you can do it i take biology but i never compare the too. If guru said it takes ten months then at one time it did and it mite again.Gurbani is the ultimate truth no amount of science can ever prove or diprove it. It is true now has been true befor enad or ages too come until the world ends it will still be ture. And we mite have interpreted it wrong. We can only guess what the gurus ment in any of their banis. Only they know and they will always know we can never completely know what they mean. Plus never try to understand gurbani from 2 sentences that is were ppl. make th emost mistakes. Alwalys read the entire paragraph and get the meaning of that. That is just a hint. 
Fateh Ji


----------



## 21khalsa13 (Apr 8, 2006)

sat shri akal,

i dont entireky agree with these last post.
in the past the east an attitude has existed of total acceptance.
the elders would say and the youngest would fully accept.
this was great when pure ideals were held but this also became the start of socail control factors.

we live today with our western mind set developing in the east - this is tradional to question - why??

although i throughly accept what needed here is total acceptance 
but if we add scientific modes of thinking to our practice we will develop what is tradtional called 
miri - piri

we need to learn how to use our whole mind and then focus our whole minds
if we accept fully what is written in the bani, but use scientific minds to understand fully this is the only way to one understand that the sggs is above and beyond any scientific discipline. 
also how to connect to our younger generation who being brought up in the west or western eductaion system will want their questions answered - they want and need growth they thriving for it
the old ways of 'it is because it is' won't wash anymore.
we need to dig deep. all the answers are present we need to search harder open our minds. else we lose the essence. science is only a tool for sharpen the sword. 
making miri - piri link stronger.


----------



## Perdip (Jan 15, 2007)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa Waheguru ji ke phateh

Science is 'Maya' but the logical way of thinking can also be a way of pondering over God's creation, providing you are not trying to prove that it does or does not relate to a Supreme Being, which is what todays scientosts are almost conluding to but still questioning what this Super Energetic force could be? Lets not get stuck into science so much that we are entangled in the jaal of maya and lets spend more time on seva, simran and begging for the sanghats charna ki dhoor. 

May God Bless all and Guide all to the Truth and give us True understanding of SGGS.

Waheguru ji ka khalsa Waheguru ji ke phateh


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Jan 15, 2007)

Although I have not fully verified this, the discrepancy in the 10 months may be due to the difference in the Sikh Calander. I would presume Guru Ji would be making reference to the Sikh Calander in the tukh.


----------



## chk1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Guru Ji was right! Technically pregnancy lasts 10 months, but it can vary from woman to woman and depends on her pregnancy.


----------



## wayfarer (Feb 16, 2011)

THe months and the years you guys are referring to are Gregorian calendars (christianity calendars generally). In real, there are 13 months approx in a year (each month is 28 days corresponding to 14 days of waxing moon, and 14 days of waning moon).
THerefore a human gestation period (pregnancy) to delivery IS 280 days = 10 months of ACTUAL 28 days period of each month. That is what the Guruji is talking about....
THE REAL MONTHS....not the human created months as per Gregorian calendars.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Feb 16, 2011)

Amardeep said:


> Sath shri Akal
> 
> i am very interessted in science as i am a science student, and as the GGS contains correct scientefic theories , it has made me hunger more for the GGS ...
> 
> ...


Amardeep ji, you need to ensure that you read the right books the right way for the right reason.  If you are a Sikh don't be tempted by other religions and their propaganda that all the science is included say in the Koran, Vedas, etc.  

Sri Guru Granth Saahib ji does not propose or substantiate a scientific theory per se or provide scientific details.  All shabads and the Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji is a way through self discovery and self realization discovery of what is around and about.  You cannot create a cheat sheet of facts by taking lines here or there to learn about biology, material sciences, thermodynamics or hydraulics.  Any good treatise used poorly in such endeavors is a shame.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 16, 2011)

Just Google and on each and every medical site you will find the following statement...
<<<<<<<<<<<<

Your due date  is typically calculated based on the first day of your last menstrual  period (LMP).  Pregnancy is 266 days from conception, or about 280 from  your LMP.  This is 40 weeks or 9 months (*give or take a few weeks*).>>>>>>>>>>>..

Note the words in brackets.....in red. 9 Months is just a rough estimate. 10 months is  a more reliable figure to keep in mind....simply because not many women even today can reliably say when they actually got pregnant.

Nit picking and splitting hairs - one so inconsequential as this one is an exercise in futility. Btw there are "arguments" raised each year in my Country about whether its 60th Year of Independence or 61st.....(Date of Independence 31st August, 1957) Each Year some say its 60th and others say NO its 61st...and this will GO ON till kingdom come.( just an EXAMPLE of how people SPLIT HAIRS on a non-issue).


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 16, 2011)

Amardeep made the original charge about a scientific error back in March of 2006. Every poster after that either talked about the calendar differential (Hindu of Gurus' time versus Gregorian internationally used). Or the poster talked about the imprecision regarding the length of a pregnancy based on knowing  the date of conception. Today we have been covering old territory. Myself included.

Since this is an old thread, and the points have been made very clearly that Amardeep was misleading himself from the start, it is not necessary to continue.

I am not even sure why some of these old threads are brought to life years later, beating a dead horse.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 17, 2011)

Spnadmin writes..

<<<<< *I am not even sure why some of these old threads are brought to life years later, beating a dead horse*. >>>>>>>

Well well..may I suggest an answer ? Its because the "newest" kid on the block..just happened to be passing by....and OH Boy..he saw a dead horse...lying by the wayside...and begins to flog it back to life...while the regulars know the horse has been dead for years...!! Thats All...To quote Gurbani.."*Mera SPN..nit navaan* !!" the way SPN is...its Brand New to many wayfarers..passing by for the first time...and rather than going thru the "thread".... thoroughly..... some  pick up the keyboard.....and write whatever comes to mind..and Hey Presto..a dead horse is being flogged once more.
Sometimes its exciting too....some "dead horses" do "shake" momentarily even after years of rigor mortis !! he he he... For many its sheer Fun and Glorious seeing ones "creativity" on the Net in full public view..i know the feeling..it used to be exhilirating decades ago...so lets be a tiny bit..laid back..please !! Let everyone have the fun of being a participant..a writer...a contributor...japposatnamwaheguru:


----------



## Ambarsaria (Feb 17, 2011)

Gyani Jarnail Singh ji me being new here I have tried to read most of the first pages of thread listings.  It is like reading so many different books at times.  Interaction makes bit more enriching for new at the expense of irritating the not so newpeacesign

I will try not to rehash much myself!

Sat Sri akal.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry about that and apologies all around. We had a complaint from another member who felt there was no reason to discuss it at all. I do appreciate the need for each and every one to express a perspective - even if the thread is old and the horse is dead.


----------



## Admin (Feb 17, 2011)

i think SPN is just like an interactive encyclopedia, where every topic has its own place of importance and is certainly open to debate even after a lapse of considerable time... this ofcourse goes with what Sikhi is all about! ever evolving! So there is simply no concept of a dead horse as far topics on SPN are concerned! You never know when you could find a nugget hidden in these old debates!peacesign


----------



## Ambarsaria (Feb 17, 2011)

Aman Singh said:


> i think SPN is just like an interactive encyclopedia, where every topic  has its own place of importance and is certainly open to debate even  after a lapse of considerable time... this ofcourse goes with what Sikhi  is all about! ever evolving! So there is simply no concept of a dead  horse as far topics on SPN are concerned! You never know when you could  find a nugget hidden in these old debates!peacesign


Aman Singh ji well put.

Brillance of a diamond does not change with age.  Everyone will look at it with a new glance.

Baba Farid ji's Bani in Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji's will be about 1000 years old in this Century!  It still feels fresh as a dew drop under your feet in the morning or the first raindrop on your head or the first crowing of the {censored}rel every morning:interestedmundaI am referring to my fond memories from Khalsa College Amritsar).  

Still a joy, challenging, refreshing, resetting of the psyche, etc., etc.

Sat Sri Akal.

PS: Somebody is deleting some of my posts :angryyoungkaur::angryadminkaur: in response to bad posts by otherswinkingmunda


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 17, 2011)

Ambarsaria ji

Yes I have been deleting some of your posts. Of course Aman Singh ji can always over-rule me and put them back.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Feb 17, 2011)

spnadmin said:


> Ambarsaria ji
> 
> Yes I have been deleting some of your posts. Of course Aman Singh ji can always over-rule me and put them back.


No need to re-initate or u to be overruled.  That was a very poorly started thread and touched me wrong as it happened with the same person in another thread.  You are doing wonderful.  Thanks.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Admin (Feb 17, 2011)

Ambarsaria said:


> PS: Somebody is deleting some of my posts :angryyoungkaur::angryadminkaur: in response to bad posts by otherswinkingmunda


Gurfateh Ji

Messaged/Comments/Topics/Posts/Articles not adhering to general forum guidelines, especially the personal comments/slurs, are an immediate candidate for deletion without notice. These guidelines apply to all and sundry without an exception. These  guidelines, which have developed and matured over a period of time with  trial and errors, are the best we are able to provide to our members. However, every other comment/post deleted is discussed in our backoffice before deletion. So if any post/comment is deleted then it implies that it was an unanimous decision. If anybody has issues with such deletions then they are more than welcome to sort it out via private messages with the Forum Leaders/Admins.

Thank you for adhering to the guidelines patiently and contributing towards making SPN an ever inviting place, especially for the newcomers... simply because, Newcomers behold all the promise the future has in store for us. Let us allow them to grow and take wings with our tender care, help and guidance. I am afraid the newcomer, who reopened this old debate, would ever come back to SPN after reading the reaction to his honest message. We all need to be a little more careful and responsible.

Thanks again!

Gurfateh!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 18, 2011)

..my 2 cents worth....as i have said time and again.."moderation" is a very fine art..the Mod has to look at and actually "see".. each posters viwepoint....weigh it..judge possible reactions, allergies..feel the land..sort of...from afar....and make a decision..sometimes right..sometimes wrong....the individual poster only has concerns for his own "post"..the Mod has the entire SPN community as his/her backyard...a stone thrown in the far off corner can ripple effect and make waves far beyond...sometimes even create a TSUNAMI...its the Mods solemn duty to never let this happen...tsunamis destroy lots more than surface ships...some submarines also sink.. So far SPN has managed very well due to the excellent Mods..and I fervently hope this will continue..Jios. Gurfateh.


----------

